# Other Pets > Dogs >  perro de presa canario

## twan

This is my _female dog_ STORM and her nephew marsuleeno. I got them out of outcast kennels but here they are enjoy. :Dog:

----------


## twan

Here is storms sire and dam, brock and taboo. here is my co owned boy marsuleeno storms nephew.





Heres storm again.

----------


## GoingPostal

I like presas but I seem to see a lot of sway backed ones, I realize they are a long bodied breed but that shouldn't equal a bad topline.  Maybe it's the pics but both the dam you posted and your dog appear that way.   How's their temperment?  

 I looked at the kennel you got them from and they look like a byb, no health testing, serious showing or working, some pics of the dogs working sleeves in a backyard but that's nothing to write home about.  Unless there is something I'm missing they look like a typical peddler who jumped on the guardian breed wagon.

----------


## twan

LOL im gonna break this down for you just a lil bit. For starters the hind quarters is supposed to be higher than the front read the standard. The temperment on my presa's are excellent good with kids and worry of strangers they will bite you if they feel you are a threat. Now as far as them being backyard breeders not so true they got grand champs over there ukc champs i might add and they just had a champion damed and sired litter. The blood he is breeding over there now its pretty good but i like the old island blood that dan from vulcan kennels was breeding so im sticking close to that and some poland blood i like. Does he work his dogs yes he does the dogs are sold with hip and health guarntee. I can only speak on my experience with them some ups and downs thats normal but im happy with my presa's and wouldnt trade them for the world. Its funny how people can judge you from simple pictures but i can say everybody jc work with dont work there presa i can give you that.

----------


## starrlamia

Cute! I love presas, but i agree with the topline comment, I look for this kind of topline: 

http://www.pluspets.net/wp-content/u...sa-canario.jpg

UKC standard drawn image

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/8...ElemFormat=gif

less exagerated
"*Serious faults:* Shallow chest, croup and withers equal height, body too short, *swayback*, roach back. "

This dog makes me want to cry

http://www.theoutcastkennels.com/sit...g.w560h420.jpg

they do have some dogs with nice toplines though but i do wish they had the titles listed on the website..

----------


## Tim Mead

Glad you didn't buy a pit like every other Tom,Joe and harry..The molossur group is an awesome bunch..Several breed types with different dispostions and qualities..When we set out to find one that fit us we choose the South african Boerboel..Translates into big ole farm dog..Which is what we were after, No want or need for something that likes to fight or doesn't get along with other furry critters..The group has a instilled protectiveness that doesn't need to be furthered by guard/protective training..

----------

twan (03-19-2010)

----------


## twan

[QUOTE=Tim Mead;1291029]Glad you didn't buy a pit like every other Tom,Joe and harry..The molossur group is an awesome bunch..Several breed types with different dispostions and qualities..When we set out to find one that fit us we choose the South african Boerboel..Translates into big ole farm dog..Which is what we were after, No want or need for something that likes to fight or doesn't get along with other furry critters..The group has a instilled protectiveness that doesn't need to be furthered by guard/protective training..
=QUOTE]
I agree i love pits but i wanted to go a diffrent way you know. If your in to lil dogs check out the shorty bulldogs thats my next pup.

----------


## starrlamia

[QUOTE=twan;1291120]


> Glad you didn't buy a pit like every other Tom,Joe and harry..The molossur group is an awesome bunch..Several breed types with different dispostions and qualities..When we set out to find one that fit us we choose the South african Boerboel..Translates into big ole farm dog..Which is what we were after, No want or need for something that likes to fight or doesn't get along with other furry critters..The group has a instilled protectiveness that doesn't need to be furthered by guard/protective training..
> =QUOTE]
> I agree i love pits but i wanted to go a diffrent way you know. If your in to lil dogs check out the shorty bulldogs thats my next pup.


pit bulls are molessers  :Smile:  But i agree I love mastiffs!

----------

